# What to use on Mercedes 'Artico' Leather?



## -SeanS

What would be the best product to use on the Mercedes 'Artico' (Artificial) leather? I plan on using Gtechniq L1 but I'm struggling to find any info on whether this will be suitable on artifical leather or not?

Thanks


----------



## fatdazza

Lol,

got to love Mercedes. Selling cars with vinyl seats.

Any correctly diluted APC should clean them perfectly.

Don't let any chump try and sell you a "conditioner" for this "plastic leather"


----------



## AllenF

Dress it with the same stuff you do the dash board


----------



## MDC250

Was quite impressed with Nanolex Interior Cleaner which I sampled recently.

Pics from my C250 dash...pics are not the best but can hopefully just make out the finish on the left with product and right without along with finished article in last pic.


----------



## -SeanS

fatdazza said:


> Lol,
> 
> got to love Mercedes. Selling cars with vinyl seats.
> 
> Any correctly diluted APC should clean them perfectly.
> 
> Don't let any chump try and sell you a "conditioner" for this "plastic leather"


Thanks

Yup, to be fair they aren't too bad and most people don't realise they aren't genuine leather.

Yeah I've read conditioners are a no no but was thinking more in terms of general cleaning and sealing of the seats.


----------



## nick_mcuk

fatdazza said:


> Lol,
> 
> got to love Mercedes. Selling cars with vinyl seats.
> 
> Any correctly diluted APC should clean them perfectly.
> 
> Don't let any chump try and sell you a "conditioner" for this "plastic leather"


Audi and BMW do exactly the same....If you dont order the nappa leather on an Audi guess what the seats are made of...yep you got it.

To answer the OP's question I always found the Zaino leather twins worked really really well on my 2010 SLine's seats


----------



## -SeanS

MDC250 said:


> Was quite impressed with Nanolex Interior Cleaner which I sampled recently.
> 
> Pics from my C250 dash...pics are not the best but can hopefully just make out the finish on the left with product and right without along with finished article in last pic.


Thanks for that I might give it a try :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

-SeanS said:


> Thanks for that I might give it a try :thumb:


As you can or possibly can't see from the pics it gives a pretty level/matte finish. Pretty in line with how it rolls out of the factory.

Maybe drop Florian @ Nanolex a PM he will be more than happy to help I'm sure


----------



## Dougnorwich

MDC250 said:


> As you can or possibly can't see from the pics it gives a pretty level/matte finish. Pretty in line with how it rolls out of the factory.
> 
> Maybe drop Florian @ Nanolex a PM he will be more than happy to help I'm sure


You should be posting those pictures in the gentlemens section under the heading my dash is made from gimp suit plastic

(Owe you tgat for the beads)


----------



## MDC250

Dougnorwich said:


> You should be posting those pictures in the gentlemens section under the heading my dash is made from gimp suit plastic
> 
> (Owe you tgat for the beads)


Is that why the smell is familiar?


----------



## Dougnorwich

MDC250 said:


> Is that why the smell is familiar?


And your walls have yoghurt on them  mmmmmm yoghurt

I'd use the gtechniq L1 mate cheap as chips and I'm rather fond of it

It's pretty matte so will match the gimp dash


----------

